# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Help - Mạch đệm không xuất tin hiệu

## Nachi

Các bác giúp em với .khoản điện đóm em mù tịt
em có một mạch đêm v1.1 va driver tb6560. kết nối như hình cắm cổng lpt vào và kết nối mach3 nhưng moto chi giữ cứng và nóng nên .cài đặt mach3 kiểu gì cũng ko dk dc. chân enable luôn sáng .chan xuất tín hiêu. 17 trên mạch đệm luôn sáng.ic tb 6560 hơi ấm.
không biết em đấu sai ở đâu ,ic đã tèo ,lỗi win hay cổng lpt có vấn đề
đã cài mach3 theo hướng dẫn của nhà sx

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Gamo

Bác kiểm tra xem cỗng LPT có "enable interrupt" chưa (xem trong Device Manager như trong hình của bác, chọn proprerties)?
Bác đã set port & pin đúng chưa?

Tuy nhiên có trăm ngàn lý do, chuẩn đoán từ xa hơi phê á

----------

Nachi

----------


## Mạch Việt

Nhìn ảnh bạn chụp màn hình thì theo mình đang có 2 lý do mà bạn chưa dùng mạch được:

1. Máy tính của bạn đang chạy trên win7, Mach3 chỉ chạy ổn định trên winXP, còn win7 có máy nhận driver Mach3 (không phải driver của cổng máy in nhé), có máy không nhận.
2. Các công tắc bit trên driver mình thấy bạn đang thiết lập: Decay: 25%, vi bước: 1/8, dòng tải: 1,7A, trước khi thiết lập các chế độ hoạt động này, bạn phải tìm hiểu kỹ, vì mình thiết lập phải phù hợp với động cơ là điều đầu tiên và thiết lập trên Mach3 phải tương ứng với những gì bạn thiết lập trên driver, tất cả những thiết lập này bên mình đã update tài liệu trên web, bạn down về đọc nhé.

Trường hợp của bạn là đèn Enable luôn sáng thì mình nghĩ đang bị lỗi ở trường hợp 1, bạn thử test lại ở máy khác cài winXP nhé.

Nếu bạn vẫn chưa làm được có thể liên hệ với kỹ thuật bên mình để được hỗ trợ online.

Thanks!

----------

Nachi

----------


## anhcos

Windows device manager báo lỗi chưa nhận Mach X Pulsing Engines kìa. Chắc là do win 7 rồi, bạn cài XP vào đi.

----------

Nachi

----------


## Kythuat188_MV

Theo như ảnh bạn cung cấp mình thấy bản win 7 của bản không tương thích với phần mềm mach 3 trong phần khoanh đỏ mình đã đánh dấu, bạn nên cài về win xp để phần mềm hoạt động được ổn định nhất.

----------

Mạch Việt, Nachi

----------


## CKD

Nó có memoryoverride.reg trên trang chủ.. bác cài vào để nó tương thích với Win Vista & Win 7 (32bit).

Xem thêm ở đây http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/50...-500-dong-code

----------

Mạch Việt, Nachi

----------


## Nachi

thank các bác .tí nữa em thử cài lại win xem sao.

----------


## Nachi

em cài lại win xp xong test chạy luôn .Các cụ bắt bệnh chuẩn quá . thank các cụ

----------

Mạch Việt

----------


## Mạch Việt

+) Khi bác dùng driver phiên bản này của bên em, nếu để test chạy không tải thì để decay 0% hoặc 25% là được, nhưng khi anh lắp có tải thì để decay 50% hoặc 100% nhé.

   +) Do thời điểm anh lấy driver này chưa update tính năng "Automatic Decay" nên anh phải set cứng, hoặc a có thể liên hệ lại với bên em để được update tính năng này, anh không phải set cứng bên ngoài mà động cơ chạy êm hơn.

----------


## Nachi

> +) Khi bác dùng driver phiên bản này của bên em, nếu để test chạy không tải thì để decay 0% hoặc 25% là được, nhưng khi anh lắp có tải thì để decay 50% hoặc 100% nhé.
> 
>    +) Do thời điểm anh lấy driver này chưa update tính năng "Automatic Decay" nên anh phải set cứng, hoặc a có thể liên hệ lại với bên em để được update tính năng này, anh không phải set cứng bên ngoài mà động cơ chạy êm hơn.


Có nghĩa là decay  tu 0-100 % tự động theo chế độ hoạt động có tải hoặc không tải để động cơ hoạt động tối ưu nhất đúng không ah

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Có nghĩa là decay  tu 0-100 % tự động theo chế độ hoạt động có tải hoặc không tải để động cơ hoạt động tối ưu nhất đúng không ah


Khi không có xung cấp vào driver thì driver giữ bước cho động cơ ở trạng thái Slow Decay (0%) điều này giúp giảm tiếng ồn do động cơ phát ra, còn khi khởi động và chạy có tải driver sẽ tự động chuyển sang Mixed Decay (50%) nhé bác.

----------

